# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  فندق الفقاعة

## حبيبتي والمطر

*فندق الفقاعة في فرنسا*


 يفضل كثيرون الغرف ذات الشرفات الواسعة والإطلالة الجميلة للتمتع بمنظر طبيعي أو مشهد الشروق والغروب، و يتجه البعض للتخييم وسط الطبيعة بعيداً عن المباني الأسمنتية، لكن فندق الفقاعة أو “Bubble Tree Hotel” يجمع بين غرف الفنادق وأجواء الطبيعة؛ فيقدم لنزلائه غرف شفافة بالكامل لقضاء ليلة في الغابات أو وسط الحدائق أو على شاطئ البحر، لكن في غرفة عادية مزودة بالكهرباء وسرير عادي وخزانات الثياب.


 انطلق فندق الفقاعة “Bubble Tree Hotel” في فرنسا، ويمكن أن يُستأجر في أماكن مختلفة، واستقر حالياً في مدينة روباي بالقرب من قصر روياي مالميزون، الذي كان يوماً قصر جوزيفين زوجة نابليون بونابرت. ويقول مصمم “الفندق الفقاعة” الفرنسي بيار ستيفان دوما أن الفندق يوفر إقامة فريدة لقضاء ليال غير عادية.




ويضيف دوما: إن رؤية النجوم في السماء ومتابعة شروق الشمس وغروبها تجربة لا يقوم بها كثير من الناس الآن، ولا يوفرها المبيت في خيمة تقليدية، لذلك صممت هذا النزل لتقديم تجربة غير اعتيادية في ضوء النجوم مع الحفاظ على وسائل الراحة الموجودة في أي غرفة نوم. والفندق مصنوع من البلاستيك المعاد تدويره، وبمجرد أن يتم نفخه يحتفظ بشكله بفضل غرفة لمعادلة الضغط تحافظ على شكل الجدران، كما يتمتع نزلاء الفندق بهدوء كبير بسبب عزل الأصوات الخارجية إلى أكبر درجة ممكنة، وتكبير الأصوات داخل الغرفة لتشجيع النزلاء على الحديث همساً!! ويتوافر من الفندق الفقاعة أكثر من تصميم، أحدهما Cristal Bubble وهو شفاف تماماً يعطي من بداخله رؤية شاملة في 360 درجة للسماء وخارج الغرفة. كما يوجد تصميم آخر يُسمى Cocooning يمكن للنزلاء من خلاله رؤية السماء، وفي نفس الوقت يمكن إحاطته أو تغليفه بحيث لا يستطيع من بالخارج النظر إلى الداخل. أما التصميم الثالثBubble Lodge فهو أشبه بفيلا أكثر منه غرفة؛ فهو مزود بمساحة إضافية يمكن استغلالها كغرفة نوم إضافية. بقى أن نعرف أن الإقامة لليلة واحدة في “Bubble Tree Hotel” تكلف ما يعادل 400 جنيه إسترليني فقط!

----------


## محمد العزام

والله افكار عجيبه غريبة 


مشكور على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بس فكرة حلوة بنفس الوقت
مشكور على المرور محمد*

----------


## (dodo)

والله حلو كثير 
يسلمو "حبيبتي والمطر "

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*العفو dodo*

----------


## المتشائم

الله ريتني اعدم هناء الي خلتني اتعلق فيها وراحت وعلقتني بالمنتدى كله

----------


## amal azar

*صدقوني احلى من الفنادق العادية 
شكرا*  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## brushzone

_مش طبيعي كتييير رائع حلو جدا جدا جدا_

----------

